# Ipad Mini - Plantage App Cal.



## klems (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

 Depuis ce matin lorsque je désire ouvrir l´application Calendrier de mon Ipad Mini 1, elle plante. L´appli s´ouvre une seconde puis se referme.

 J´ai redémarré, fais un reset (bouton de démarrage+bouton central 10 secondes) ainsi qu´un reset des réglages, rien...

 J´ai mon agenda pro qui est dessus donc...Quelqu´un aurait une idée d´une possible solution svp ?

 L´ipad mini est á jour Ios 8.1

 Merci beaucoup!
 bonne fin de journée.


----------

